# R35GTR bits needed



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am looking for

Ns front wing
Ns bare door
Ns door mirror
Dash with airbags and front seatbelts

Thanks

Pm’s Or calls on 07860 299991


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

i willsoon have seatbelts, and mirrors

cars at litcho getting stripped.


----------

